# My Doxa Four Years In The Making



## Roy

Four years ago I purchased in a job lot of movements and there was an original Doxa dial and movement from the 60's in it.

I searched for two years for case, but could not find one.









I ended up buyiing a Zeno case and fitting the movement and dial to it. After watching Sahara the other day I decided to finally finish it. Here it is.


----------



## JonW

very sweet... defo a keeper Roy!


----------



## jasonm

Nice one Roy...Very cool


----------



## MarkF

Looks good to me, the case suits it a treat.









Will it be on an update?


----------



## Roy

MarkF said:


> Looks good to me, the case suits it a treat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will it be on an update?
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


No Mark it will be on my wrist not on an update.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Very nice Roy, better then the Zeno


----------



## Silver Hawk

Does it run on batteries? No? Forget it!









Is it only me that thought the logo was meat and two veg ...


----------



## dapper

Is it only me that thought the logo was meat and two veg ...











←
​


----------



## pauluspaolo

Great watch Roy - must be satisfying to be finally wearing something that's taken so long to complete









Can you make me one? How about reprinting the bezel so that it shows the phases of the moon?


----------



## Roy

pauluspaolo said:


> How about reprinting the bezel so that it shows the phases of the moon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


That sounds like Seiko's next diver.


----------



## Stan

Well done Roy, very imposing watch.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Roy said:


> pauluspaolo said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about reprinting the bezel so that it shows the phases of the moon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like Seiko's next diver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

You really ought to copyright these ideas so when they produce them you can get royalties


----------



## mach 0.0013137

With these new `Jewel Ratings` does this mean that for instance;

Alan & JonW are vintage Swiss (15J)

Paul (SH) & MarkF are Citizen or Seiko (21J)

Pauluspaolo, Jason & myself are ETA (25J)

Stan & Captain Timex are un-named Chinese (35J)

And Roy?


----------



## jasonm

> Stan & Captain Timex are un-named Chinese (35J)


----------



## PhilM

Nice watch Roy very cool











Silver Hawk said:


> Does it run on batteries? No? Forget it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it only me that thought the logo was meat and two veg ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


As for the meat and two veg I thought it looked like a mushroom


----------



## jasonm

Same thing in your case innit?


----------



## PhilM

jasonm said:


> Same thing in your case innit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​










That's not fair


----------



## Stan

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Stan & Captain Timex are un-named Chinese (35J)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Chinese watches mmmmmmmm.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Stan said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stan & Captain Timex are un-named Chinese (35J)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese watches mmmmmmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

_*`Seagull`*_ perhaps?









Are you sure your first names aren`t _*`Jonathon Livingston`*_


----------



## pg tips

A bit of an enigma the 35J watch


----------



## mach 0.0013137

pg tips said:


> A bit of an enigma the 35J watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Seems appropriate, The Forums three 35J`s certainly are























Being serious for a change, does anyone else apart from the Chinese make a 35 Jewel movement?


----------



## rsykes2000

Seiko do a 6S74 calibre, handwound Credor chrono, limited edition. Only other one I've heard of though.


----------



## Stan

This has to be the pinnacle of watchmaking, sod all that mechanical, Jewelled nonsense.


----------



## pg tips

Patek do one and Breguet, & Piguet & AP & Grand Seiko amongst others and IWC did a 36J I think.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Stan said:


> This has to be the pinnacle of watchmaking, sod all that mechanical, Jewelled nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


You just can`t resist for long can you Stan









What happens? do your hands start to shake and you begin to feel light headed if you go more then a couple of weeks without posting that photo?
















Glad to see it back, I`m sure a lot of us missed it


----------



## mach 0.0013137

mach 0.0013137 said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> 
> A bit of an enigma the 35J watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Being serious for a change, does anyone else apart from the Chinese make a 35 Jewel movement?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...




rsykes2000 said:


> Seiko do a 6S74 calibre, handwound Credor chrono, limited edition. Only other one I've heard of though.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​





pg tips said:


> Patek do one and Breguet, & Piguet & AP & Grand Seiko amongst others and IWC did a 36J I think.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


More then I thought


----------



## Griff

Stan said:


> This has to be the pinnacle of watchmaking, sod all that mechanical, Jewelled nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


*AAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH!!!*


----------



## Griff

rsykes2000 said:


> Seiko do a 6S74 calibre, handwound Credor chrono, limited edition. Only other one I've heard of though.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Credor..................they made mints didn't they!!

Caption was someting like.........................."Credor mints are a minty bit stronger".......and to musical vocals as I recall!!


----------



## JonW

Im a vintage swiss... blimey... 15J thats a windup...







my jokes are as cheesy as emental...

So, this thread started as a Doxa, then meat n two veg, then jewels and then the red thing and then mints... my kinda day really!


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Griff said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This has to be the pinnacle of watchmaking, sod all that mechanical, Jewelled nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> *AAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHH!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

Don`t Griff you know it only encourges him


----------



## Stan

JonW said:


> then the red thing ...........
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


The red _*thing*_??


----------



## pg tips

don't you just love







threads.

nice DOXAZENO Roy.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

pg tips said:


> don't you just love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threads.
> 
> nice DOXAZENO Roy.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


How often do threads *Ever* stay on topic


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Stan said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> 
> then the red thing ...........
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> The red _*thing*_??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

You`re right Stan the correct phrase should have been "*That* red thing!!


----------



## Paul

Hi all,

Back on thread... ... @Roy, why did watching Sahara make you finish it? or I have missed something?

Paul D


----------



## Stan

Back off topic, sorry guys.
















I know I've used the red Rekord as a foil and it has attracted some derision.









The fact is that the case on this watch is quite tough.







Yep, it's a tough bugger.

Can I say this? What the hell (














), if Roy got the one with the silver coloured case and white dial in again I would buy it in a heartbeat.














I missed it the first time around because I wanted a watch with a red dial.
















It keeps as good time as my Seiko kinetic and cost 28 quid, if it had a curved back it would be a classic.









Any chance of a "silver" coloured cased one with a white dial Roy?

Sod this lot, they don't know what "class" is.


----------



## Silver Hawk

Stan said:


> ... if it had a curved back it would be a classic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


That can be arranged ... send it round!


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Stan said:


> Back off topic, sorry guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I've used the red Rekord as a foil and it has attracted some derision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact is that the case on this watch is quite tough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it's a tough bugger.
> 
> Can I say this? What the hell (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), if Roy got the one with the silver coloured case and white dial in again I would buy it in a heartbeat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I missed it the first time around because I wanted a watch with a red dial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It keeps as good time as my Seiko kinetic and cost 28 quid, if it had a curved back it would be a classic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance of a "silver" coloured cased one with a white dial Roy?
> 
> Sod this lot, they don't know what "class" is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Now then Stan you know this forum has a bizzare fondness for the Red Rekord


----------



## Roy

Paul said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Back on thread... ... @Roy, why did watching Sahara make you finish it? or I have missed something?
> 
> Paul D
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Dirk Pit, the main character, wears one.


----------



## Griff

Stan said:


> Back off topic, sorry guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I've used the red Rekord as a foil and it has attracted some derision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact is that the case on this watch is quite tough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it's a tough bugger.
> 
> Can I say this? What the hell (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), if Roy got the one with the silver coloured case and white dial in again I would buy it in a heartbeat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I missed it the first time around because I wanted a watch with a red dial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It keeps as good time as my Seiko kinetic and cost 28 quid, if it had a curved back it would be a classic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance of a "silver" coloured cased one with a white dial Roy?
> 
> Sod this lot, they don't know what "class" is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!*


----------



## JonW

I was being kind.... we all *love* the red rekord... honest...











mach 0.0013137 said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JonW said:
> 
> 
> 
> then the red thing ...........
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> The red _*thing*_??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You`re right Stan the correct phrase should have been "*That* red thing!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...


----------



## Griff

*AAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!*


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Griff said:


> *AAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


You see Stan what we have here is just an expression of Griff`s deep regret and anguish at not buying one himself when they were available, poor chap


----------



## Stan

I thought Griff had wind Mac.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Stan said:


> I thought Griff had wind Mac.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Piles maybe?


----------



## Stan

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Griff had wind Mac.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Piles maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

Poor bugger.









Nah, Griffs too defiant to let piles get him down. He'd scare the bugger's that much they'd shrink.









I reckon he's as hardfaced as me.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Stan said:


> I reckon he's as hardfaced as me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Are you sure this isn`t you in your `military` days Stan
































Oh dear this thread has gone so far







its in outer space


----------



## Griff

Stan said:


> Nah, Griffs too defiant to let piles get him down. He'd scare the bugger's that much they'd shrink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I reckon he's as hardfaced as me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


----------



## mach 0.0013137




----------

